# I made this guide to keeping earwigs



## shutout2000 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have made a care sheet for earwigs for anyone interested in raising them for just pets or pet foods. No one has made one before actually. I have a  care sheet here and my journal on a container of them I am keeping now 

Here is the care sheet I made: http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t46-official-guide-to-keeping-earwigs

My journal on the ones I am keeping now. http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t3-earwig-journal

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 21, 2016)

Just re-updated the journal of the earwigs http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t3-earwig-journal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Nov 22, 2016)

shutout2000 said:


> Hello everyone, I have made a care sheet for earwigs for anyone interested in raising them for just pets or pet foods. No one has made one before actually. I have a  care sheet here and my journal on a container of them I am keeping now
> 
> Here is the care sheet I made: http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t46-official-guide-to-keeping-earwigs
> 
> My journal on the ones I am keeping now. http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t3-earwig-journal


Wow, I was just about to write my own thread about this when I saw yours in the recent threads list! They're pretty nice pets, fairly active.


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you, I have gotten so sick of hearing they are disgusting from people, glad to see someone appreciates them. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bigjej (Nov 23, 2016)

I was thinking of trying to collect a few in my yard but now its starting to hit frosty temperatures at night. Do I have to wait for the spring?


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 23, 2016)

No actually, at night, go out and look near lights and on wooden objects such as wood piles, older wooden sheds, also do you have a wooden deck or porch with wooden railings? If you do, they can commonly be found were board meets board hiding inbetween the two boards.


----------



## Stugy (Nov 24, 2016)

Man back in Japan, keeping earwigs was my life. I had at least 10 of them and they would all live together and stuff. (please keep in mind that I was 6-12 years old back then so I didn't care). Once I dropped a wolf spider inside the container full of earwigs by accident and all I could do was watch as the spider ran into the biggest female and was ripped apart and eaten alive... Fun eh? After years of such, I've grown quite tired of earwigs and the species in my area aren't very interesting as they stay very small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes, they are super cool!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for this!


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 28, 2016)

No problem!


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Dec 1, 2016)

bigjej said:


> I was thinking of trying to collect a few in my yard but now its starting to hit frosty temperatures at night. Do I have to wait for the spring?


Earlier in the fall, I've found lots in my own yard, but not any recently. Look under rocks during the day and by the grass/on the pavement at night. They're very easy to find when it's dark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Right on 


UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Earlier in the fall, I've found lots in my own yard, but not any recently. Look under rocks during the day and by the grass/on the pavement at night. They're very easy to find when it's dark.


Right on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

Some of the eggs, have hatched. I will post pictures of them later.


----------



## flatwormlover11 (Dec 13, 2016)

exelent! i used to love earwigs, and they still make me smile!


----------

